# Auto-Trail Chieftain Tag Axle



## 109195 (Jan 13, 2008)

We are considering buying a Auto-Trail Chieftain Tag Axle. Is there any problems with regards to getting onto sites here in the Uk and in Europe. Also we have heard that using the toll roads you are charged at a commercial rate, is there much difference between the standared rate and commercial rate? Look forward to hearing from anyone who owns a Chieftain or who had owned a Chieftain. All your views would be very helpful. Thank you


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tag axles*

Hi

I have a tag axle Swift, and yes, there are issue with toll costs overseas. Italy for instance will charge a three axle motorhome approximately one third more than a two axle.

Never had any problems getting on and off sites though. Vehicle is 29 feet long and often has a trailer on the back.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We have a Auto Trail Cheyenne Tag axle which is apporx 28ft 7in long and to be honest we haven't really had any problems getting onto any campsites apart from once when in Italy and that was because the approach was up a rather steep incline with a sharp 90 degree bend and our vehicle just lost grip and the front wheel was spinning! The campsite owners had to tow us into the site. We wondered if it was because we have a rather long overhang, plus we were carrying a rather heavy scooter on the rear towbar but it was quite embarassing to say the least. There was also one campsite we wanted to stay on in the UK that could not accomodate a motorhome over 28 foot long but most campsites we have found so far have ample room for larger motorhomes.

As for Toll roads etc we have found that sometimes when driving in Europe we have been charged more and sometimes we have not and a lot of the time if the toll booth assistant doesn't pay that much attention to us we have got through on the standard tariff. I did notice in France that very often they would have a certain price displayed and then as soon as they realised we were a tag axle vehicle they quickly put the price up by approx 20%! 

In the UK so far, we have been over the Humber bridge and through Dartford tunnel in our new Auto Trail and we were charged the same Toll charges as a car. However, it must be said that the Humber bridge is supposed to charge more for vehicles exceeding 3.5 tonnes which our Auto Trail does, but obviously they must have assumed we were within that limit as they definitely charged us the same rate as a car. :? 

Having said all this we are still delighted with our tag axle Auto Trail and the extra costs incurred really are not that bad when you take into account the advantages of the improved road holding, bigger payload, and the ABS braking system.

Hope this helps you decide.

Sue


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi BillyBoy45, we brought a Cheiftain in Aug last year, so far no problems in the UK. Toll over the Severn bridge was the same as a car. We haven't ventured across the channel yet, due to work commitments so unable to help there.
We have been very pleased with our MH hope you you will be with yours, Rich and Lin


----------

